# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft robotics, Center for Micro-BioRobotics, Istituto Italiano di Tecnologia (IIT), Pontedera, Italy

## Airicist

Center for Micro-BioRobotics

mbr.iit.it/research-platforms/robotics.html

----------


## Airicist

The first tendril-like soft robot able to climb

Published on Jan 28, 2019




> Researchers at Center for Micro-BioRobotics of IIT obtained the first soft robot mimicking plant tendrils: it is able to curl and climb, using the same physical principles determining water transport in plants. The research team is led by Barbara Mazzolai and results have been published in Nature Communications. In the future this tendril-like soft robot could inspire the development of wearable devices, such as soft braces, able to actively morph their shape.

----------

